
Tiananmen Square: China 30 Years On - metaphysics
https://www.ft.com/content/829ea31f-2a85-40a2-85a1-a5a96b647219
======
taobility
Sorry, China has disappointed the westerns, especially USA, that it didn't
fall apart, collapsed or stuck in finance crisis, but get stronger and more
powerful.

~~~
ex3xu
> I asked him whether he thought China's stellar economic record over the past
> three decades in some way justifies the crackdown. "I don't think so. It's
> like you cut off you know somebody's limb, and he's still surviving. And you
> cannot say that: oh, he's surviving because you cut off his limb. The person
> is actually crippled. And that's what China is."

This is an article reflecting on an event where several thousand innocent
young activists were killed by the Chinese government. I think most "Westerns"
within my filter bubble have zero reason to be disappointed by China's
inspiring economic successes, but have many reasons disappointed with modern
China's continuing record of human rights violations e.g. against the Uighurs,
Falun Gong, political dissidents, and most recently victims of its draconian
social credit score program. Though I suppose in the current state of
geopolitical affairs, between Xi, Putin, Trump, May, Erdogan, Duterte,
Morrison, Bolsonaro, etc. there is plenty of disappointment to go around.

~~~
taobility
R u happy with Syria's situation right now? I don't know where you get the
conclusion that "several thousand innocent young activists were killed by the
Chinese government", as there is no any evidence to support that, even one of
the students' former leader. But people would only believe what they intend to
believe. Meanwhile, as a Chinese, I would not trust those young college
students, and I don't believe they are intelligent enough for what they were
doing, and the impact for China's future. And I feel fortunate that that event
didn't succeed. Otherwise, China would be another South America, India or
Syria.

~~~
diveanon
You are taking personal offense to a historical event that did happen and was
recorded by multiple independent sources.

What you are doing is equivalent to holocaust denial, you are ignoring facts
in favor of a narrative that you prefer.

When people criticize Chinese cultural evolution of the past few decades they
are talking about people exactly like you.

I highly encourage you to take a long look at your assumed biases, and try to
view your countries history from an objective perspective that is not colored
by your state media.

